# Questions regarding installing Granite stone/instead of Sod



## Antropovsky (Apr 12, 2014)

Hi everyone, I'm a bricklayer whose been doing a lot of paving stone installations, and I have a client/friend who recently bought a new home and hasn't installed any sod, and instead of grass he'd like to keep it low maintenance and install granite rock instead.

He's asked me to do the work.

Is this job as simple as installing a landscape fabric on top of the current ground (soil is very clay like), installing some edging and pouring a few inches of granite stone down (if so how many inches)?


Obviously this is given that it's been graded appropriately by the contractor.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

if you are referring to decomposed granite the sub-grade for that is as important as the sub-grade for asphalt or concrete.

Not just geo-tech fabric over grade.


----------



## Antropovsky (Apr 12, 2014)

griz said:


> if you are referring to decomposed granite the sub-grade for that is as important as the sub-grade for asphalt or concrete.
> 
> Not just geo-tech fabric over grade.


Thanks for the response, I'm referring to decorative stone. 

Like this:

http://www.avso.org/wp-content/uplo...-want-to-give-a-striking-front-yard-3-429.jpg


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

If it's not in a path of travel/traffic area I guess you would be ok with placing it on top of grade & geo-tech fabric.


----------



## Antropovsky (Apr 12, 2014)

griz said:


> If it's not in a path of travel/traffic area I guess you would be ok with placing it on top of grade & geo-tech fabric.


Thanks for the tips Griz, any idea the ideal depth of stone?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Imo, 3-4"


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Your stone supplier should be able to advise, too. Take a sketch and they'll figure out the quantities. (Inquire in the office, not the yard.)


----------



## MikeFL (Oct 7, 2016)

FYI that stone will radiate massive amounts of heat in the summer.

It is pretty and the maintenance free aspect rocks! (pun intended)


----------



## Dreamseller (Oct 12, 2016)

You have options but most commonly (West coast) it is like so:
2" of 3/8"or 1/4" dia. decomposed granite or gravel over 4" of compacted baserock.
You will want filter fabric as well, something like Mirafi 140-NC or equal.

I have plenty details i could load up.

Some details call for 1.5" depth D.G. w/ 1/2" layer of 3/16" or fines material on top of that.


----------



## Antropovsky (Apr 12, 2014)

Dreamseller said:


> You have options but most commonly (West coast) it is like so:
> 2" of 3/8"or 1/4" dia. decomposed granite or gravel over 4" of compacted baserock.
> You will want filter fabric as well, something like Mirafi 140-NC or equal.
> 
> ...


This is just for an area that is expected to see no foot traffic? Regardless, I'd like to see/hear more details. Thanks Dreamseller.

Thus far the plan was to:
1) Remove all the weeds by hand, then turn them up the topsoil with a hoe, rake the weeds into a pile and dispose.
2) Inspect the grading, and flatten out any low spots with the excess soil I have left over from the paving excavation. This homeowner has a pretty steep drop off from the driveway to grade/transformer box/(can anyone tell me what slope gravel can be on before it will slip down)?
3) spray with non-selective weed killer
4) tamp soil
5) install edging (probably going with the plastic edging/unless advised to go with something else)
6) lay filter cloth/securing with staples (so it doesn't move around after installation)
7) spread gravel/stone to a depth of 3"

Suggestions are welcome


----------



## Antropovsky (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm preparing to install the stone tomorrow but have one final question.

Because this is a new development site, both neighbours do not have any landscaping completed....

because we are planning to install 3" of 1 1/2" decorative grave (decorative not for use of walking on) , and plan to use landscape edging to keep the gravel from pouring into the neighbours property. My question is, because it will be 3" in depth of rock, do I install the edging 3" above the soil? Or do I install it the same way, with the edge being about 1/2" above the soil... and simply slope the gravel down to the landscape edging height.


----------



## Dreamseller (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi Antropovsky,

Even though it will just be 'decorative,' you cannot really just install the edging 3" above grade or else it will flop around, even with the provided stakes.
You should dig down a bit, at least halfway, so 2" of the 4"wide edging has some 'bite' into grade:

http://imgur.com/FA7h3X1










The photo doesnt work it seems, but the link does.


----------



## Antropovsky (Apr 12, 2014)

Dreamseller said:


> Hi Antropovsky,
> 
> Even though it will just be 'decorative,' you cannot really just install the edging 3" above grade or else it will flop around, even with the provided stakes.
> You should dig down a bit, at least halfway, so 2" of the 4"wide edging has some 'bite' into grade:
> ...


Thanks for the information and image dreamseller, I'll take your advice!


----------

